# reptile equipment warehouse



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

hi guys me and my business partner am openin a reptile shop sumwere in the west midlands location not set yet but its like a vicious circle we need a supplier to open the shop but we need a shop to get the supplier does any 1 know of any reptile equipment warehouse/wholesalers were we can go to set up a trade account thanks for lookin


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

u wont have much luck there either as u will need a invoice to get a account with them.


----------



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

how do we go about it i thought it was this order 1) shop 2) licence 3) suplier


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

ts very difficut, u need to talk to your local council really mate, then get ur self a business bank account, then talk to the suppliers.


----------



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

if its in the wolverhampton area its fill in form n pay £137 we are hopein for a nuvva are but i dont wanna sy were just yet as no contracts have been signed yet for shops


----------



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

we have a start up budget between us and we was wundering wat do you recon we could start up with just sellin reptile equipment at first till we get a customer base to sell and breed our own reptile


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

craigy g said:


> we have a start up budget between us and we was wundering wat do you recon we could start up with just sellin reptile equipment at first till we get a customer base to sell and breed our own reptile



its up to u, think u really need to do your homework first mate, and maybe hang off until the country is in abetter financial state.


----------



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

we dont need 2 lend we got the cash waiting if thats wat you mean ? plus we got great ideas between us our busness plan is flawless


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Speak to your bank, get a business account buy a property and see from there. Eurorep do wholesale? Not sure.

If you're doing delivery, for vivs, racks, RUBs, decor, mats, stats etc cheap with an online shop. I'll be ordering. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

a few places require you to have a pet shop license to order. which is obviously a pain if your not selling pets hence you wont need a license.

just ring the wholesalers up and tell them you are setting up a shopa nd can you send me out your trade lists. i did this late last year and had piles of lists within a week. 


daniel


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*this seems to be quite good for trade might be of interest to you *

Welcome

*hope it helps just phone them and inquire about trade prices they are pretty good on the phone*


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

craigy g said:


> we dont need 2 lend we got the cash waiting if thats wat you mean ? plus we got great ideas between us our busness plan is flawless


i dont mean to offend, but if your business plan is so flawless why are you asking on a forum about how to get suppliers?

supply chain is a MASSIVE part of the business plan. if you dont yet have premises lined up, a bank account either in place or oragnised, no suppliers or any idea how to get a supplier, and no clearly defined sales strategy (you sounded very indecisive about whether you would start out just selling equipment before moving into livestock later, and didnt sound as if you were really sure if this would make money or not) then you dont really have a business plan! what i expect you have is an idea and a budget. the business plan is a much bigger picture than just that.

as said, this isnt a dig, this is constructive advice. it sounds like you need to do a lot more research before you are ready to start trading to me. have you looked at Business support, information and advice | Business Link ?

if not then you need to read it from start to finish, and then read it again.

also, dont treat the business plan purely as a tool for getting finance from banks. lots of companies start up without a business plan, and if they dont need to borrow they never bother making one. this is a really bad way of starting up because you have no clearly defined direction or targets. write a business plan now as if you needed to borrow money (even if you dont), and always keep it upto date. and youll find that further down the line, so long as you regularly refer to and update the business plan, your business will follow in a much stricter direction and you will have much more success than without one. also if you ever need finance later it makes it really easy. the business plan is one of the most important parts of setting up a business. and a flawless one is definitely required! however from what youve said, it doesnt sound like yours really is at that stage yet.


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

great advise from above don't ignore it.


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------



## JonathanB (Dec 18, 2008)

You could try Monkfield Nutrition. I believe that they have a 'new account' request form on their website. They are friendly enough to talk to even if their website is not that friendly!

Good luck.

Just realised that this is an old post!!! Anyway OP - how did you get on?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The thread was started in 2009, the OP is banned and was last on here a year ago... So i don't think he's going to need the information


----------

